# Romantic Era Music on Period Instruments



## Ralph Kneale (Feb 7, 2019)

Hello, everyone. 

I hope you are all keeping well.

I am starting this thread in the hopes of adding to my knowledge of all past, current and future recordings of Romantic era music on period instruments. I'm not referring to simply period performance practice, or historically informed/influenced musicians. I really do mean specifically period instruments, so I would appreciate it if everyone would keep this on topic. I totally understand that period instruments aren't to everyone's taste, but I happen to love the sound and/or idea of them, so I'm starting this thread to focus on period instrument recordings of Romantic era music. 

I would welcome anyone's input regarding recordings they are aware of where composers such as Weber, Wagner, Mendelssohn, Brahms, Tchaikovsky, Bruch, Liszt, etc. have been recorded on period instruments. I'm keen to be made aware of recordings I haven't heard of, as well as what your opinions are of the recordings you cite. 

Cheers, everyone!

Ralph


----------



## wkasimer (Jun 5, 2017)

Hi, Ralph -

Welcome to TC. This should be an interesting thread.

There's been a fair amount of Brahms and Mendelssohn using period instruments; I'm less familiar with period instrument recordings of the others you reference. There's quite a bit of period instrument Schubert, but that may be earlier than what you seek.

You're probably already familiar with the group L'Archibudelli, a string ensemble that plays on period instruments (I think that they're from the Smithsonian). Theyve recorded superb versions of the Brahms string sextets, as well as the Mendelssohn octet and quintets and the Schubert string quintet. These are some of my favorite recordings of these works. And if you don't know it, you should seek out Concerto Köln's recording of the Mendelssohn string symphonies.

There are several recordings of Brahms' violin sonatas using period instruments - my personal favorite is the recording with Sirkka-Liisa Kaakinen-Pilch and Tuija Hakkila on the Ondine label.

There's a recent recording of the Brahms piano concertos with Andras Schiff playing period instruments. It's gotten rather mixed reviews, but I suspect that the negative ones are largely from people allergic to the concept.


----------



## Chatellerault (Apr 4, 2017)

I'm not a great fan of Brahms's piano music, so this one was quite a surprise:







Brahms - 4 hands piano music
W. Jordans and L. van Doeselaar
Blüthnar Grand Piano (Berlin, c. 1867)

This one was a revelation: Schubert's Trout Quintet and the little-known Adagio and Rondo for piano quartet, with Jörg Demus and other Austrian musicians:








And I like a few recordings of Chopin:

- Alexei Lubimov on an Érard - 4 Ballades, Fantaisie, Barcarolle
- Cor de Groot on a Pleyel (Chopin's favourite brand) - nearly all the Mazurkas

There is also a whole series released by the Chopin Institute in Warsaw, called The Real Chopin, with his complete works on period instruments, by pianists such as Dang Thai Son and many young ones. On the concertos, Frans Brüggen/Orchestra of the 18th Century. I didn't listen to the whole series but it's worth checking.


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

This is an excellent disc. The Eroicas are lyrical, aggressive, warm and dynamic in equal measure. These are amongst my favourite Schumann SQ performances (but I do have a few others I slightly prefer). Period jnstruments, bowing amd fingering techniques and occasionally they even dress up in period costume (lol).


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

Franz Liszt: Années De Pélerinage
Daniel Grimwood

View attachment 158170


The Real Chopin: The Complete Works on Period Instruments

View attachment 158171


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

I'm partial to an Amon-Ra disc of Schumann's piano quartet and quintet from the Fitzwilliam String Quartet. There is another pairing of these works on period instruments from the Michelangelo Quartet on Chandos that I donated to the local library; to me, it's period instrument performances for those who don't like period instruments.


----------



## classical yorkist (Jun 29, 2017)

I have this recording of Liszt's own piano and enjoy it very much
https://www.prestomusic.com/classical/products/7998295--michele-campanella-plays-liszt-s-bechstein


----------



## wkasimer (Jun 5, 2017)

Chatellerault said:


> This one was a revelation: Schubert's Trout Quintet and the little-known Adagio and Rondo for piano quartet, with Jörg Demus and other Austrian musicians:
> View attachment 158162


I haven't heard this Gramola recording, but I've long loved Demus' first recording of the Trout Quintet, also with period instruments:


----------



## wkasimer (Jun 5, 2017)

Bulldog said:


> it's period instrument performances for those who don't like period instruments.


That's how I feel about a lot of John Eliot Gardiner's recordings.


----------



## Kreisler jr (Apr 21, 2021)

I like the Gardiner Schumann and it has the advantage of both version of the d minor symphony and the rarely recorded "Zwickauer" fragment as well as the concert piece for 4 horns.

But usually I am a bit wary about period instruments post-Schubert although I like Archibudelli and Hausmusik in a bunch of recordings of Beethoven, Schubert, Mendelssohn, even later music. I also like the old Demus Trout+Notturno (but I was not too fond of two? Schubert sonatas he also recorded for dhm.


----------



## wkasimer (Jun 5, 2017)

Kreisler jr said:


> I like the Gardiner Schumann and it has the advantage of both version of the d minor symphony and the rarely recorded "Zwickauer" fragment as well as the concert piece for 4 horns.


I agree about Gardiner's Schumann, one of my favorite sets of those works - but I think that its excellence has much more to do with HIP influenced interpretation than with the actual period instruments employed.


----------



## wkasimer (Jun 5, 2017)

Merl said:


> This is an excellent disc. The Eroicas are lyrical, aggressive, warm and dynamic in equal measure. These are amongst my favourite Schumann SQ performances (but I do have a few others I slightly prefer). Period jnstruments, bowing amd fingering techniques and occasionally they even dress up in period costume (lol).
> 
> View attachment 158167


The Eroica Quartet also recorded excellent Mendelssohn.


----------



## Malx (Jun 18, 2017)

There is a Chopin disc from Emmanuel Ax with the OAE conducted by Charles Mackerras that was played on a 1851 London Erard restored by David Winston and the Period Piano Company.


----------



## bavlf (Oct 4, 2020)

Historical instruments from 1810 to 1846, Franz Peter Schubert (1797 1828)


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

The Eybler's Early LVB quartets are an eye-opener. They're probably not to everyone's tastes but I like their quicker, lithe performances which are closest to Beethoven's controversial markings.


----------



## Ralph Kneale (Feb 7, 2019)

Many thanks to everyone so far for their recommendations, about 50% of which I haven't seen or heard before. 

I am very partial to the London Classical Players' recordings of Brahms' symphonies (Gardiner also recorded a good set), and the Hanover Band's Mendelssohn symphonies, the complete cycle of which was sadly cut short (they didn't record 1 or 2). 

Of more recent recordings, Immerseel and Krivine made intriguing recordings of Tchaikovsky's 4th, and Dvorak's 9th, respectively.

As far as chamber music is concerned, a favourite of mine is the Brahms Clarinet Trio and Sonatas with Alan Hacker (clarinet), Jennifer Clarke (cello) and Richard Burnett (piano). 

I would love to hear more Tchaikovsky and Dvorak orchestral music on period instruments. I'm also hoping for some Bruch.


----------



## Kiki (Aug 15, 2018)

Romantic music on PI - I can think of a few that have not been mentioned but I have been impressed with.

The Hamburg version of Mahler’s 1st symphony, and two recordings of Berlioz’s Symphonie Fantastique from François-Xavier Roth and Les Siècles.

The dynamite of Mendelssohn’s 1st symphony from Pablo Heras-Casado and the Freiburger Barockorchester.

A collection of Johann Strauss II pieces from Jos van Immerseel and the Anima Eterna Brugge. Really refreshing!

Holst’s Planets from Roy Goodman and the New Queen's Hall Orchestra.

Bruckner’s 4th, 5th and 7th symphonies from Philippe Herreweghe and the Orchestre des Champs-Élysées. No pretentious sentimentality here. Love it.


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

Kiki said:


> Romantic music on PI - I can think of a few that have not been mentioned but I have been impressed with.
> 
> The Hamburg version of Mahler's 1st symphony, and two recordings of Berlioz's Symphonie Fantastique from François-Xavier Roth and Les Siècles.
> 
> ...


Should you wish to jump into the 20th century, I recently picked up a set of Les Siecles performing the three early Stravinsky ballets. _Petrouchka_ was terrific. _Firebird_ was good (but I'm not as big a fan of the music). Haven't listened to _Rite_ yet.

I have Herregweghe's Bruckner 4th as well. Liked that as well - this coming from someone for whom Bruckner remains at best a partially acquired taste.


----------



## Kiki (Aug 15, 2018)

jegreenwood said:


> Should you wish to jump into the 20th century, I recently picked up a set of Les Siecles performing the three early Stravinsky ballets. _Petrouchka_ was terrific. _Firebird_ was good (but I'm not as big a fan of the music). Haven't listened to _Rite_ yet.
> 
> I have Herregweghe's Bruckner 4th as well. Liked that as well - this coming from someone for whom Bruckner remains at best a partially acquired taste.


I would leave the debate of whether Stravinsky's three early ballets are Romantic music to scholars and marketeers; but regardless of that, I think both Le Sacre and Pétrouchka from Roth/Les Siècles are excellent. Their Le Sacre has a particular historical value as well, as it is a "re-creation" of the original 1913 score. Haven't heard their Firebird though (like you, I'm not particularly fond of the music).

Both Roth and Immerseel have also made some excellent Ravel and Debussy recordings on PI as well.


----------



## wkasimer (Jun 5, 2017)

Kenneth Slowik has a couple of CD’s of very late Romantic music (Mahler, Schoenberg, Strauss, Elgar, et al) on Deutsche Harmonika Mundi, titled “Metamorphosen” and “Transfiguration”.


----------



## Josquin13 (Nov 7, 2017)

I can remember a time when there weren't ANY period recordings of Romantic music in the catalogue! Now there are so many excellent ones that I'll have to post several times in order to cover all the various recordings that I either own in my own collection, or at least know about--via favorable reviews, You Tube, etc.. For my first post, I'll cover period recordings of Romantic & French chamber music & lieder; then in my second post, I'll cover Romantic piano music, and finally, for my third post I'll cover orchestral & choral music:

I. Chamber Music--I've grouped the following recordings by ensemble (or duo). Note that I've not always included every single Romantic era recording by these groups, but, for the most part, only the ones that I could find on You Tube, for people to sample from. Therefore, if you become interested in a particular group or two or three, I'd suggest that you do another search on you own, because I've probably missed some recordings, despite that my lists are fairly comprehensive. To help facilitate your search, I've put the record label (or labels) for each ensemble or duo in parentheses by the group's name. You'll also find that I've included a fair number of duplicate works below (inevitably), so I'll leave it to others to decide which performances are the best (but of course I have my own favorites, & if anyone's interested, just ask--though I've not heard everything listed below):

1. La Gaia Scienza (Winter & Winter):

--Schubert Piano Trios: 



--Schumann, Piano Quintet, Op. 44: 



--Brahms Piano Quartet No. 3, Op. 60, & Piano Quintet, Op. 34: 




2. Abegg Trio (Tacet)--After 41 years of performing (& many awards), the original line up (!) of the Abegg Trio finally disbanded in 2017. While people may not think of them as a period group, they often played the chamber music of Haydn, Mozart, Beethoven, Schubert, Mendelssohn, & Brahms on gut strings, historical bows, & a period piano in concert, but not exclusively so. On record, I can recall that their Haydn & Brahms piano trio CDs are played on period instruments, but I'm not sure about the rest, so you'd better check, if you're interested in any of the non-Brahms Abegg recordings linked below. But either way, the Abegg Trio's interpretations are generally HIP, and I'd consider them to have been one of the finest & most stylistically alert piano trios active over the past 40+ years (their set of Beethoven Piano Trios, for example, is particularly fine):

--Brahms, Piano Trio Nos. 1 & 3: 



--Brahms Piano Trio No. 4, Clarinet Trio, Op. 114: 



--Brahms Horn Trio, String Sextet No. 2: 



--Schumann Piano Trio No. 1, Phantasiestücke, Op. 88: 



--Schumann Piano Trio Nos. 2 & 3: 



--Dvorak Piano Trio Nos. 1 & 4: 



--Dvorak Piano Trios 2 & 3: 



--Franz Berwald, Louis Farrenc, Piano Trios: 



--Hermann Goetz, Friedrich Kiel, Piano Trios: 




3. The Atlantis Trio & Ensemble (Musica Omnia):

--"The Young Mendelssohn": 3 Piano Quartets, Piano Sextet, Violin Sonata, Clarinet Sonata (this is an invaluable set of early Mendelssohn works for period enthusiasts, IMO): 



--Schumann Piano Quartet, Op. 47, & Thalberg Piano Trio, Op. 69: 



--Schumann Piano Quintet, O. 44, & Schubert Piano Quintet "The Trout": 



--Schubert Piano Trio 1: Crawford, Schröder, Sutherland: 



--Schubert Piano Trio 2: 




4. L'Archibudelli (Sony Vivarte):

--Mendelssohn String Quintets: 



--Brahms String Sextets 1 & 2: 



--Mendelssohn & Gade Octets, L'Archibudelli & the Smithsonian Chamber Players: 



--Schubert, Piano Quintet "Trout", L'Archibudelli, with fortepianist Jos van Immerseel: 



--Schubert, String Quintet, L'Archibudelli, with cellists Anner Blysma & Kenneth Slowik: 




5. Hausmusik (EMI Reflexe, Warner):

--Mendelsohnn, Octet, Op. 20, Hausmusik: 



--Schubert, Octet, D. 803, Hausmusik: 



--Schubert & Hummel: Piano Quintets, with pianist Cyril Huvé: 




6. The Benvenue Fortepiano Trio (Avie)--this superb group should be better known than they are!, especially considering the reputation of these musicians elsewhere. The trio features Monica Huggett (violin), Tanya Tomkins (cello), and Eric Zivan (fortepiano):

--Schumann Piano Quartet, Märchenbilder, Fünf Stücke im Volkston (for cello & piano): 



--Schumann Piano Trios Nos. 1 & 3: 



--Schumann Piano Trio No. 2, Kinderszenen (solo piano), Piano Quartet, Op. 47: 



--Mendelssohn Piano Trios: 




7. EDIT: I forget to mention one of my favorite period groups!: The Mozartean Players (on Harmonia Mundi), who have recorded Schubert's Piano Trios (& a fantastic set of Mozart Piano Trios, as well: 



 ):

--Piano Trio No. 1, Op. 99: 



--Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 100: 




8. EDIT: I forget about this excellent group, too: Quatour Terpsychordes, who perform mostly on period instruments (but are very HIP, otherwise):

--Schumann, String Quartets 1-3: 



--Schubert, Quartet No. 15, D. 887, & Quartettsatz, D. 703: 




Other chamber recordings of interest:

9. Brahms, Sonatas for piano & violin: Sirkka-Liisa Kaakinen-Pilch (violin), Tuija Hakkila (piano) (Ondine): 




10. Schumann Piano Quartet, Piano Quintet, Violin Sonata No. 1: Fitwilliam String Quartet, with Richard Burnett on fortepiano (Amon Ra): 




11. Debussy Chamber Music, Kuijken Ensemble (Arcana): 




12. Schubert String Quintet, Quatour Festetics, Wieland Kuijken (cello) (Arcana): 




13. Schubert Octet & Berwald Grand Septet, Anima Eterna Brugge (Alpha, though this group formerly recorded for Zig Zag Territories): 




14. Arcanto Quartett (Harmonia Mundi), The Arcanto Quartett is comprised of four very well known soloists, each of whom has extensive experience playing on period instruments. I'm not sure that the quartet always plays on gut strings--so you'll have to check; however, the performances that I've heard by them are consistently HIP, interpretatively, with little use of vibrato, etc.:

--Schubert, String Quintet: 



--Debussy, Ravel, & Dutilleux String Quartets: 




15. Brahms, Horn Trio: Faust (playing the "Sleeping Beauty" Stradivarius 1704), Van der Zwart (playing a Lorenz Waldhorn 1845), & Melnikov (playing a 1857 Bösendorfer piano) (Harmonia Mundi): 



.

--Schumann Piano Trios 1-3: Faust, Melnikov, Queyras (Harmonia Mundi)--each CD in this series is coupled with one of the Schumann Cello, Violin, or Piano Concertos:
https://www.prestomusic.com/classical/products/8084926--schumann-cello-concerto-piano-trio-no-1
https://www.prestomusic.com/classical/products/8071070--schumann-piano-concerto-piano-trio-no-2
https://www.prestomusic.com/classical/products/8056759--schumann-violin-concerto

16. Brahms, Cello Sonatas 1 & 2:
--Pieter Wispelway (cello), Paul Komen (piano) (Channel Classics): 








--Anne Bylsma (cello), Lambert Orkis (piano) (Sony, coupled with Schumann's Fünf Stücke im Volston):









17. Schumann String Quartets Nos. 1-3, Op. 41, Eroica Quartet (Harmonia Mundi): 












18. Schubert Octet, D. 803, & Quartettsatz, D. 703, played by the Edding Quartet & Northernlight (Phi): 




https://www.prestomusic.com/classical/products/8048134--schubert-octet-d803-quartettsatz-d703

II. Romantic Lieder:

1. Schubert Lieder, Arleen Auger (soprano) & Lambert Orkis (fortepiano) (Virgin Classics):








https://www.amazon.com/Schubert-Lieder-Arleen-Auger/dp/B00000DNYW

2. Jan Kobow (tenor), Schubert Lieder & song cycles:

--"Poets of Sensibility" series, Vol. 6, Naxos, with Ulrich Eisenlohr (fortepiano): 



--Winterreise, with Christoph Hammer playing a Joseph Brodmann fortepiano built in Vienna circa 1810 (Atma): 



--Die Schöne Müllerin, with Kristian Bezuidenhout (fortepiano) (Atma): 



Here too is very positive review of the above recording: http://www.musicweb-international.com/classrev/2005/Oct05/Schubert_Mullerin_ACD22315.htm
--Schwanengesang, with Kristian Bezuidenhout (fortepiano) (Atma): 




3. Werner Güra (tenor), Schubert & Schumann Lieder, etc.:

--Schumann, Dicterliebe. Liederkreis, with Jan Schultz playing a 19th C. Bechstein piano (Harmonia Mundi): 



--Schubert, Winterreise: with Christoph Berner playing a 1872 Roenish piano (Harmonia Mundi): 




4. Schubert, Winterreisse, Hans Jörg Mammel (tenor), Arthur Schoonderwoerd (fortepiano) (Alpha): 




5. Schubert song cycles: Christophe Prégardien (tenor), Andreas Staier (fortepiano):

--Winterreise (Teldec): 



--Schwanengesang (Challenge, Hybrid SACD): 



https://www.amazon.com/Schubert-May...Staier+schubert&qid=1629593753&s=music&sr=1-1

6. Schubert song cycles: Markus Schäfer (tenor), Tobias Koch (fortepiano):

--Winterreise (Challenge): 



--Schwanengesang (Avi): 




7. Mozart Lieder: Julianne Baird (soprano), Colin Tilney (fortepiano) (Dorian)--I realize that Mozart isn't a composer of the romantic age, but this CD is one of my all-time favorite Lieder recordings where a soprano is accompanied by a fortepiano--here played by the wonderful Colin Tilney. IMO, Tilney's fortepiano blends perfectly with Baird's voice!, so I thought I'd mention it for period enthusiasts like myself:


















8. Debussy Mélodies, Veronique Dietschy (soprano), & Philippe Cassard (piano)--on Adda, or in DG's "Debussy" box set. While the performances here are not generally thought to be HIP, Cassard does play a Steinway D piano (& possibly an old Bechstein on their other recordings together?, as this was part of a series, & Cassard plays both a Steinway & an old Bechstein on his complete survey of Debussy's piano music). Interestingly, a Steinway D is a piano that was first designed in the 19th century, & initially built in 1884. So, it doesn't sound especially modern--at least not to my ears.

What I like about the use of older pianos in the performance of French mélodies is that their more delicate, thinner sound in this repertory often encourages sopranos to sing less forcefully & operatically (in a more cantor-like manner), with minimal vibrato. Which allows for more subtlety & nuance & for a greater relishing of the language (at least among native born French singers, like Dietschy), as well as a better overall blend & balance. With the result being that the soprano will often end up sounding less screechy! (which happens all too frequently on recordings of Debussy's Mélodies, in particular, & when it does, I almost always find the performances unlistenable). That never happens with Dietschy & Cassard, nor with Dietschy & Emmanuel Strosser, who is the other excellent pianist in her remarkable Adda series:









https://www.amazon.com/-/es/Debussy...&language=en_US&qid=1629600060&s=music&sr=1-1
http://www.classical.net/music/recs/reviews/a/ads20268a.php

(By the way, Dietschy is one of the three or four finest sopranos I've ever heard in the French repertory. For example, here she is singing songs by Henri Duparc: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC6eb413MnKpHSv_ZNXq-f2A/playlists.)

9. Debussy Mélodies, Sandrine Piau (soprano), Jos Van Immerseel playing an 1897 Erard piano (Channel Classics): While I generally like these recordings, Piau can occasionally (& quite surprisingly) become a tad too screechy for me (or perhaps she was too closely mic'd?):










10. Debussy Mélodies, Thierry Felix (baritone), & Stany David Lasry, playing an 1874 Erard piano (Arcana): 




Next, I'll post my favorite Romantic & French period piano recordings...


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

Doing a search based on your post (after changing L'Archidudelli to L'Archibudelli ) I came across this available as a download from Presto. (couldn't copy image for some reason)

Some of this is on your list. Are you familiar with the other recordings?


----------



## Josquin13 (Nov 7, 2017)

Yes, it's an excellent box set of Schubert performances by L'Archibudelli (sorry for my typo error in the spelling their name). In addition, the set includes some interesting rarities that you don't see very often, such as Schubert's 2 String Trios, D. 471 & D. 581: 



, and his Rondo for Violin & String Quartet in A major, D. 434: 



. Plus, L'Archibudelli's recordings of Schubert's more standard chamber repertory are first rate, in my estimation: Such as their playing of the Piano Trios Nos. 1 & 2; although I also like the piano trio sets by La Gaia Scienza and The Mozartean Players very much, as well. I would have liked to include more links to L'Archibudelli's Schubert in my above post, but the group has erased them from their You Tube page. So, I linked to what I could.

One word of caution, however--if you're considering buying the L'Archibudelli Schubert box set--is that there have been some complaints about how the recordings are compressed in this discount series from Sony. I own the recordings individually (or most of them), so I can't comment on the bargain box set. But, while the sound appears to very fine on the You Tube links (as it is on the original individual Sony CD releases, which offer first rate sound engineering), I have noticed that the sound quality on You Tube, in general, can sometimes be misleading, both favorably & unfavorably so. Therefore, I'd recommend that you sample the box set elsewhere, other than on You Tube, if interested.

EDIT: On second thought, a possible compression of the L'Archibudelli's Schubert recordings doesn't look like it's going to be a problem for this particular box set, because I now see that Sony pictures the actual CD covers of the individual recordings on the back cover of the box, that is, in accordance with the works offered per CD. So, nothing appears to have been compressed on this set, & I'd give it a green light. (Maybe others will chime in, if the own the box set?)


----------



## Ralph Kneale (Feb 7, 2019)

Oh my goodness! You guys are amazing! Thank you all very much for the information so far. This has already made possible many pleasant hours of researching so many interesting ensembles and recordings.


----------



## Josquin13 (Nov 7, 2017)

As mentioned in my previous post (where I covered period recordings of Romantic chamber music & lieder), for my second post, I'll cover Romantic & French "Impressionist" piano works that have been recorded on a variety of different period pianos & fortepianos. I should also point out that writing solo piano music was arguably the most primary focus for composers of the Romantic era:

III. Piano music:

--CLAUDE DEBUSSY:

1. Early Piano Works, pianist Hubert Rutkowski playing an Erard piano from 1880 (Piano Classics): 



.

From the Piano Classics record label,

"This recording contains some of the most popular, endearing and affectionate piano works by Claude Debussy, early works, written while still under the influence of Chopin and French romantic symbolism. Included are the Suite Bergamasque (including the popular Clair de lune), the Ballade, Danse, the early set of Images, 2 Arabesques, Danse bohemienne, Nocturne, Reverie and others. Played on a gorgeous Erard grand piano of 1880, the period of composition, lending an authentic character to these beautiful performances, presenting the colours and sonorities Debussy had in mind."

2. Piano Works, Stany David Lasry (Arcana): 




Lasry plays two Erard pianos on these Debussy recordings for Arcana: a restored Erard from 1921, and a restored 1874 Erard piano that is the same type of piano that Debussy himself played when he was a student at the Paris Conservatoire (as Erard pianos were standard issue at the conservatory). Hence, Lasry covers the broad spectrum of Debussy's career on two thougtfully chosen Erard pianos.

3. Complete Piano Works (Decca box set & individual CDs on Valois/Astrée), pianist Philippe Cassard, playing a superb sounding! old Bechstein piano from 1898; as well as a Steinway D grand on two recently discovered new Debussy pieces: "Pour le Vêtement du blessè" (1915) and "Les soirs illuminés par l'ardeur du charbon" (1917). Cassard's Debussy recordings won a Grand Prix du Disque de l'Academie Charles-Cross. I recall especially liking his Reverie/Etudes disc (& I've also enjoyed Cassard's four-hand & piano duet Debussy collaborations with pianist François Chaplin, and his French Mélodies series with soprano Veronique Dietschy):

--Cassard, Preludes Books 1 & 2: 



--Cassard, Pour le piano, Suite Bergamasque, Children's Corner, etc.: 



--Cassard, Reverie, Etudes: 




(Of additional interest, here is Debussy's "En blanc et noir" for two pianos: 



, played by Cassard & François Chaplin, on their remarkable Decca CD of Debussy's four-hand & piano duet music: 



 (although they're playing modern pianos on this CD). Here too is their recording of Debussy's "Lindaraja" for piano duet.)

4. Preludes & Images, Jos Van Immerseel (Channel Classics): 



. Immerseel plays on a 1897 Erard piano.

5. Alain Planés' survey of Debussy's complete piano music was divided between different period pianos & a modern Steinway (Harmonia Mundi):

--Preludes Books 1 & 2 (Bechstein piano, 1897): 



--Children's Corner, Suite Bergamasque, Images (Blüthner piano, 1902):

























6. Six épigraphes antiques--Pianist Arthur Schoonderwoerd's recording of Debussy's Six épigraphes antiques is one of the most fascinating performances that I know of a Debussy piano work. He plays these pieces on an 1907 Erard piano. In fact, this is one of my favorite Debussy piano recordings on any piano, & I wish Schoonderwoerd would give us more fantastic Debussy like this performance (not to be missed by Debussy fans, IMO). However, the one drawback is that the six movements are spread out on the CD & come interspersed with various French mélodies. So, I'm not entirely crazy about the program's format, especially when I just want to hear Schoonderwoerd's remarkable Six épigraphes antiques. However, the French songs (by various composers, including Debussy) are all very well performed by Sandrine Piau (soprano), Herve Lamy (tenor), Gilles de Talhouét (flute), & Arthur Schoonderwoerd (piano). The title & theme of this magical Alpha CD is "Une Flute Invisible":

--Six épigraphes antiques, played by Arthur Schoonderwoerd on an 1907 Erard piano:

I. Pour invoquer Pan, dieu du vent d'été: 



II. Pour un tombeau sans nom: 



III. Pour que la nuit soit propice: 



IV. Pour la danseuse aux crotales: 



V. Pour l'Égyptienne: 



VI. Pour remercier la pluie au matin: 




--Trois chansons de Bilitis, song cycle: the blend of Schoonderwoerd's Erard piano here with Piau's voice makes such a huge difference to the effect of these songs! It works so well that I believe it must be very close to how Debussy envisioned & heard this music in his mind. Again, not to be missed for Debussy fans:














https://www.amazon.com/Une-flûte-invisible-Musique-française/dp/B0972G894X

7. Alexei Lubimov, Preludes Books 1 & 2 (ECM)--This ECM recording is not to be mistaken with Lubimov's earlier recording of the Preludes, which were made on a modern piano: https://www.prestomusic.com/classical/products/8006675--debussy-preludes-transcriptions. Here, Lubimov plays on a 1925 Bechstein and a 1913 Steinway, which he chose simply because he liked their sound in Debussy's Preludes, rather than striving to follow any strict historical authenticity, as he writes in his booklet notes.

8. "Hommage to Debussy"--the complete works for piano, in a series played on Julius Blüthner Leipzig pianos (Genuin Classics): The pianists in this series play on modern Blüthner pianos that it is claimed are similar to the 1904 Blüthner Grand piano that Debussy owned & liked. So, the advantage to these recordings is that the pianos don't sound old--i.e., broken down, or heavily restored by replacement parts, but are basically new pianos; while the Blüthner's famous "golden tone" remains well suited to Debussy's music:

Juliana Steinbach, volume 1: 




https://www.prestomusic.com/classical/products/8006155--hommage-a-debussy-works-for-piano-vol-1
https://www.prestomusic.com/classical/products/8007233--hommage-a-debussy-works-for-piano-vol-2
https://www.prestomusic.com/classical/products/8019369--hommage-a-debussy-works-for-piano-vol-3
https://www.prestomusic.com/classical/products/8019836--hommage-a-debussy-works-for-piano-vol-4

By the way, Steinbach has also recorded Debussy's Estampes & Mussorgsky's Pictures at an Exhibition on a piano that again sounds like a Blüthner: 



.

Now, for the sake of comparison, here's a performance of Debussy's Prelude "Ondine" played on Debussy's own 1904 Blüthner piano: 



.

Here too is "Clair du Lune" played on a very old 1882 Blüthner (which actually sounds better to me than Debussy's piano): 




--"The Blüthner Story": 




However, Debussy was also said to have liked Bechstein pianos (& Erards), which both Alain Planés & Philippe Cassard chose for their surveys of his piano music. Here too is pianist Véronique Bonnecaze playing selected Debussy piano works on a 1900 Bechstein: 



.

--FREDERIC CHOPIN:

1. Chopin Nocturnes, Alain Planes, playing an 1836 Pleyel piano (Harmonia Mundi): 




2. "The Real Chopin", complete works, with various pianists playing different period pianos: such as Janusz Olejniczak, Nelson Goerner, Tatiana Shebanova, Kevin Kenner, etc. (The Frederic Chopin Institute): 




3. Chopin & Field Nocturnes, Bart van Oort (Brilliant Classics): 



. The pianist plays John Field's Nocturnes an 1823 Broadwood piano, and divides Chopin's Nocturnes between an 1837 Erard and an 1842 Pleyel piano.

4. Chopin Nocturnes, Michèle Boegner, playing on a 1836 Pleyel piano (Calliope): 




5. Various works by Chopin, Beethoven, Bach, & Mozart, played "at Chopin's home", on the composer's own 1843 Pleyel piano, performed by Alexei Lubimov (The Frederic Chopin Institute): 




6. "Chopin on a Pleyel", selected pieces played by Alain Plaines (Harmonia Mundi): 




7. Arthur Schoonderwoerd--a series of Chopin recordings that were made for the Alpha label. Schoonderwoerd plays on a 1836 Pleyel piano:

--Mazurkas: 



--Ballades & Nocturnes: 



Etc.

--FRANZ LISZT:

1. Années de Pèlerinage, Book 1: Swiss Years: pianist Tomas Dratva playing Richard Wagner's 1876 Steinway grand piano, in Haus Wahnfried, Bayreuth (Oehms). Dratva extensively researched original source materials and closely studied Liszt's autograph score for this very remarkable recording!!: 




2. Harmonie Poetiques et Religiuses, Consolations: Andrea Bonatta playing on "Piano Liszt", an 1873 Eduard Steingracher, Bayreuth piano (Valois/Astrée): 



. This recording won a "CHOC" award by Le Monde de la musique.

3. Dernieres Pieces Pour Piano, or "Late Piano Pieces", Andrea Bonatta, playing on the same "Piano Liszt" as above (Valois/Astrée): https://www.amazon.com/Liszt-Derniè.../ref=tmm_msc_swatch_0?_encoding=UTF8&qid=&sr=.

--JOHANNES BRAHMS:

1. Complete solo piano music (Valois/Astrée): Andrea Bonatta playing on a 1923 Bösendorfer & an older sounding Steinway. These recordings won a "ffff"/Telérama award and won "Best CD of the Year" from Neue Musikzeitung:






















By the way, Bonatta has also written an excellent 1997 book on Brahms piano music, whose title translated into English is, "Brahms - The Piano Works". But unfortunately, the book has only been issued in Italian & German, so far ...

http://www.andreabonatta.com

2. Complete Works for Piano: pianist Hardy Rittner playing on a Hamburg-American Steinway, 1860 (MDG):









https://www.prestomusic.com/classical/series/3623/browse
--Brahms Piano Concerto No. 1, Rittner, L'arte del mondo, conducted by Werner Ehrhardt: 




--FRANZ SCHUBERT:

1. Complete solo piano works: Malcom Bilson (Hungaroton):





























2. Complete solo piano works, Paul Badura-Skoda (Arcana): 




https://www.amazon.com/Schubert-Com...=music&sprefix=Paul+Badura,popular,191&sr=1-2

3. Complete solo piano works, Jan Vermeulen (Etcetera)--While I may slightly prefer Badura-Skoda & Bilson's Schubert surveys, interestingly, Vermeulen plays on a 1826 (!) Nannette Streicher fortepiano that was discovered in an attic & appeared to have never been played, so very little restoration work had to be done to it, except for ridding the piano of a lot of dust!:










4. Andreas Staier recordings:

--Piano Sonata in B-flat major, D. 960 (Teldec): 



--Piano Sonata in A major, D. 959 (Teldec): 



--Piano Sonata, D. 958 (Teldec): 



--Piano Sonata in G major, D. 894 (Teldec): 




5. 8 Impromptus, played by Alexei Lubimov (Zig Zag Territories, & Alpha?):









https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B09724JTGF/ref=dm_ws_sp_ps_dp

6. Various recordings of Schubert's Music for Piano Four Hands,

--Robert Levin, Malcolm Bilson (DG Archiv): 



--Paul Badura-Skoda, Andrea Bonatta--teacher & former pupil, respectively (Valois/Astrée): 



--Divertissments: Alexei Lubimov, Andraeas Staier (Teldec): 



--Piano Duets, Alexei Lubimov, Alexei Grotz (Passacaille): 



--Complete Music for 4 Hands: Jan Vermeulen, Veerle Peeters (Etcetera):













--ROBERT SCHUMANN:

1. A series of recordings made by pianist Tobias Koch for the Genuin label:

















ETC.

I know there have been other well reviewed recordings of Schumann's piano music played on period pianos, but Koch's are the only ones that I know. Perhaps others will chime in here?...

--MENDELSSOHN:

1. "Songs without words", played by Ronald Brautigam (BIS): 




--SIBELIUS

1. Selected solo piano music by Sibelius (on a single BIS disc), played by pianist Folke Gräsbeck on the composer's own piano at his house, "Ainola", in Jarvenpaa, Finland:





https://www.prestomusic.com/classic...e-grasbeck-plays-sibelius-on-the-ainola-piano

OF ADDITIONAL INTEREST:

1. Pianist Roland Pöntinen, on a CD entitled, "Evocation, Legendary Encores" (BIS). Pöntinen plays an old Steinway D from 1898 that was discovered in virtually unused condition, with no parts in need of replacement, and its sound is very, very beautiful!:














--Please note that, as always, the many links that I provide in my lengthy posts aren't meant to be explored all at once, but rather over time, if you feel so inclined.

For my next post, I'll cover period recordings of Romantic orchestral & choral music...


----------

